# Post your shoes!



## Liz (May 4, 2005)

To go along with the bag thread, post your shoe collection!


----------



## Andi (May 16, 2005)

ok here we go

I didnÂ´t bother posting my regular flip flops and old sneakers cause we all now what these look like *g*

IÂ´m so curious to see everybodyÂ´s shoes!!! IÂ´m sure some of you have a waaay bigger collection than me


----------



## Andi (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* Wow, Arielle, you're awesome! I never would've thought about sharing my shoes since they're not brand name or anything, but thanks to you sharing yours, I just might do the same! none of mine are brand name like LV,Dior,Gucci and all that. I want those soo bad but canÂ´t afford them as a college student.some of mine are austrian brands that of course nobody would now so I didnÂ´t list them.

go ahead and take pics of yours girlie!!!


----------



## XOffendr (Jun 1, 2005)

It would be silly to take pics of my shoes with a webcam, and really...my shoe collection feels inadequate...but doesn't it always? Most of what's in my closet consists of Diesel and Fluevog. Nothing too upscale, but affordable and contemporary. Fluevog tends to be a little on the funky side, and strangely, I still get compliments on a pair of J.F. motorcycle boots I've had for seven years...The shoes I wear out most, though, simply for comfort are some old school Vans slip ons, or Wallabees, which have to be the ugliest shoes on the planet, but if they were good enough for Jennifer Beals in Flashdance they're good enough for me.


----------



## MARIAN (Aug 6, 2005)

WOW! GOOD TASTE IN SHOES

Originally Posted by *Arielle* ok here we go
I didnÂ´t bother posting my regular flip flops and old sneakers cause we all now what these look like *g*

IÂ´m so curious to see everybodyÂ´s shoes!!! IÂ´m sure some of you have a waaay bigger collection than me


----------



## Liz (Aug 9, 2005)

nice collection kask!


----------



## barbi53657 (Aug 9, 2005)

I cant post all of my shoes that would take two days but I will post my greatest bargin



 Originally $118 at banana republic I got it for $8 dollars from the banana republic store I love them I havent had anywhere to wear them yet but I love them


----------



## Liz (Aug 9, 2005)

cute shoes! BR is a quality brand even though they aren't tooooo expensive. and for $18?! good buy!


----------



## QurlySq (Aug 10, 2005)

ok... i considered posting my shoes... then i started counting... i counted 51 pairs that are in boxes and on my shoe rack... and that wasn't including the shoes that are in the 20 gallon trunk (overflowing btw) in the bottom of my closet or the shoes that are waiting patiently in my car... sooooooooooooooooooo i figured i wouldn't post them...





hmmm... think maybe i'm addicted to shoes? **innocent look**


----------



## Liz (Aug 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *QurlySq* ok... i considered posting my shoes... then i started counting... i counted 51 pairs that are in boxes and on my shoe rack... and that wasn't including the shoes that are in the 20 gallon trunk (overflowing btw) in the bottom of my closet or the shoes that are waiting patiently in my car... sooooooooooooooooooo i figured i wouldn't post them...




hmmm... think maybe i'm addicted to shoes? **innocent look**

pssssh!!! that's even more reason to post them!! we want to see all of the lovely shoes!
i have a shoe addiction also. it's the only thing you can rely on to always fit, and you know what size you are when shopping or trying stuff on. LOL!

i had a ton of shoes. i sold some on ebay and i had a big trunk of them at my brother's old place and he gave them away!!! oh well. at least i don't think they were all that expensive from what i remember.


----------



## lilyindavis (Aug 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *QurlySq* ok... i considered posting my shoes... then i started counting... i counted 51 pairs that are in boxes and on my shoe rack... and that wasn't including the shoes that are in the 20 gallon trunk (overflowing btw) in the bottom of my closet or the shoes that are waiting patiently in my car... sooooooooooooooooooo i figured i wouldn't post them...




hmmm... think maybe i'm addicted to shoes? **innocent look**

I wanna see your shoe collection!!


----------



## suzukigrrl (Aug 10, 2005)

Just a few. I don't have a ton of shoes, but I still have waaay too many to try to photograph them all.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Aug 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Ooh those leopard ones are way sexy! Indeed! I feel so hot when I wear them. I found them at a thrift store too!


----------



## Lealabell (Aug 10, 2005)

First off I've posted these in another thread and I'm waiting for them to come back from the cobblers so I can't take a pic






Here's the rest of them:











My blah black shoes (although I love the 2nd pair to death)











My coloured shoes



http://photobucket.com/albums/v648/Lealabell/th_PHTO0023.jpghttp://photobucket.com/albums/v648/Lealabell/th_PHTO0022.jpghttp://photobucket.com/albums/v648/Lealabell/th_PHTO0017.jpg

A girl can never have too many pairs of black knee high boots (at least 1 pair is suede https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies2/icon_razz.gif )

http://photobucket.com/albums/v648/Lealabell/th_PHTO0021.jpg and my slippers.


----------



## Lealabell (Aug 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* OMG i knew you liked shoes Lea but i didnt know you had that many! x
I love the leopardy print and red shoes!! x

I used to have more




I've got a box with 3 pairs in to get rid of. I think the silver ones are going to have to go because they're too high and I can't walk in them but I'm not getting rid of them until I have a replacement pair.

My favourites are the red ones, the black ones with the rose on them (I've had them about 5 years) and the black suede knee high ones.

Hobbs phoned me yesterday about my shoes, they sent the wrong pair and now I'll have to wait another week.


----------



## Liz (Aug 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *suzukigrrl* Just a few. I don't have a ton of shoes, but I still have waaay too many to try to photograph them all. i wanted those leopard ones! but when they were on sale, they didn't have them in my size!!


----------



## Liz (Aug 10, 2005)

great collection lea! i want knee high boots, but my calves are too big, they won't fit


----------



## QurlySq (Aug 10, 2005)

ok... i've decided that i'll post a FEW of my shoes... actually just the ones i really like (and are handy)... enjoy!!!

(oh, the lace-up sandals, i decided to try them on for the pic because otherwise they looked sorta frumpy in the pics by themselves)


----------



## QurlySq (Aug 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Lealabell*





Lea, I am LOVING those shoes!!!!


----------



## barbi53657 (Aug 10, 2005)

I am a shoe shopaholic i have gotten these sort far just this summer



 

 

 



The first two are for fun, and the last two are for work I have to be on my feet for hours at a time I probably have over 60 pairs of shoes


----------



## Lealabell (Aug 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* great collection lea! i want knee high boots, but my calves are too big, they won't fit




I got mine from 3 different places 'cos I've got quite big calves a combination of being fat and doing a lot of walking.
The high heeled leather pair came from Nine West which surprised me because I can't normally get their boots to fit.

The pointed toe pair came from a mail order company in the UK called http://www.boden.co.uk . It doesn't say that they deliver to the states on the website, but they do have postage rates for the rest of the world.

The other 2 pairs came from Hobbs, which is where I get a lot of my shoes from. The sides are elasticated so they fit most people.


----------



## Lealabell (Aug 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *QurlySq* Lea, I am LOVING those shoes!!!! I love them too. I just wish that it wasn't going to take another week before I get them back




I love the first pair that you have. They're very Vivienne Westwood, I'd love to own a pair of her shoes :icon_love


----------



## Liz (Aug 10, 2005)

nice collection too qurly! i was gonna get something similar to those pink/green piping ones, but in black from steve madden





and sex-ay lace up heels!!!! wowza!!!


----------



## QurlySq (Aug 11, 2005)

thanx girls!!!... though looking at Lea's shoes, i think i may need to go to the UK to beef up my stash...



:icon_love


----------



## suzukigrrl (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm so in love with your three strap mary janes!!!

Originally Posted by *QurlySq* ok... i've decided that i'll post a FEW of my shoes... actually just the ones i really like (and are handy)... enjoy!!!
(oh, the lace-up sandals, i decided to try them on for the pic because otherwise they looked sorta frumpy in the pics by themselves)


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 11, 2005)

WOW! What great collections everyone has. Can't wait to post mine, though it hardly compares.


----------



## QurlySq (Aug 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *suzukigrrl* I'm so in love with your three strap mary janes!!! those are definitely one of my favorites!!!... i still remember when i bought those shoes, where i bought those shoes... and it was over 10 years ago...


----------



## Sofia (Aug 13, 2005)

One day I'm going to line up all my shoes, take a pic and submit it to my homeowners insurance company, right after I post the pics on MUT.



I've spent way too much on shoes as it is and I can't really see myself quitting anytime soon, so I might as well have them covered just in case.


----------



## Fran91 (Aug 14, 2005)

I have others but these are the ones I realli wear


----------



## Sofia (Aug 23, 2005)

Just bought these 2 pairs. The black ones I ordered online and the silver ones I just picked up @ Macy's today. What do you think? I'll post the whole collection as soon as I'm done with the shoe closet. Right now all my shoes are in boxes.

http://www.zappos.com/n/multi_view.c...090&amp;view=multi


----------



## lilyindavis (Aug 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* Just bought these 2 pairs. The black ones I ordered online and the silver ones I just picked up @ Macy's today. What do you think? I'll post the whole collection as soon as I'm done with the shoe closet. Right now all my shoes are in boxes.
http://www.zappos.com/n/multi_view.c...090&amp;view=multi

Wow those 2 pairs are really cute!


----------



## Liz (Aug 23, 2005)

oooh!!! cute sofia!!


----------



## Brelki (Aug 23, 2005)

Here are my new shoes:




(I bought the off white with red)


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 8, 2006)

Finally, I've gotten around to doing so. I have a few more pair of tennis shoes, not worth photographing. Excuse the carpet. Our shoe area needs to be vacuumed, but it's to late to vacuum (son is sleeping). Also, the icky interior of some of my shoes, toe prints, etc.

There are a few alternate views of some shoes.

Enjoy!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 8, 2006)

Cool, i'm glad you bumped this thread, Mel. I love shoes and y'all have some great collections! I'll get around to doing mine later.

I want to see Rosie's collection!


----------



## Becka (Mar 8, 2006)

Melissa, your shoe collection rocks, they're all gorgeous! I dunno if I can get into taking pics of mine, seems like an awful lotta work


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 8, 2006)

Oh Becka, you wouldn't believe it, but I had about 3 pairs of shoes left and I decided to experiment with my camera. I hit "FORMAT" (even though I've had my camera for over a year) and it erased every single picture I had taken, so I had to start over. If you just do a few at a time and lock them into your camera so they don't get deleted, maybe that would be easier.

Lina and Lisa (I'm working backwards) - I'd love to see your collections, as well as everyone elses.


----------



## Leony (Mar 8, 2006)

Cool thread, I'll take some pics of my shoes when I have my time soon!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Mar 8, 2006)

i have close to a 100 pairs of shoes, no way am i taking pics, it'll take me all day!!!!


----------



## Liz (Mar 8, 2006)

nice collection!


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll post mine when I can take the pics.


----------



## LVA (Mar 8, 2006)

aww ... u girls have beautiful shoes ....hope more people post up more pics .... i need to get new shoes and need some advice ..... went to the Macy today and saw some really cute ones ...


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Cool Kitten* i have close to a 100 pairs of shoes, no way am i taking pics, it'll take me all day!!!! How about posting a few of your favorites?


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 8, 2006)

would anyone be interested in buying some shoes? lol. i have so many ive barely worn that are just standing there.


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 8, 2006)

Melissa, you've got some cool shoes....those black boots third row down are gorgeous.!!


----------



## anne7 (Mar 8, 2006)

Ooh, I love shoes, I wish I could post some of mine up! Maybe I will try to take a pic with my cameraphone of a couple.


----------



## Maja (Mar 8, 2006)

Cool thread! You girls have some great collections! I'll post mine in the next few days.


----------



## gotchabear (Mar 8, 2006)

I would, if you're a size 5.5-6


----------



## Becka (Mar 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Cool Kitten* i have close to a 100 pairs of shoes, no way am i taking pics, it'll take me all day!!!! Whoa, we have an Amelda in the house, 100 pairs, yikes!!

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* Oh Becka, you wouldn't believe it, but I had about 3 pairs of shoes left and I decided to experiment with my camera. I hit "FORMAT" (even though I've had my camera for over a year) and it erased every single picture I had taken OMG I would lose my mind, Melissa !!!!! I may take some pics of mine, when the BF isn't home, if he sees me I will never live it down, he'll think its time for the looney bin


----------



## islandgirl930 (Mar 8, 2006)

Here are the shoes that I wear the most. I have some thong sandals (flats), more heels, casual boots and tennis shoes but couldn't find them online (my batteries died. boo-hoo!).


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 8, 2006)

I love your shoes, Alicia!

I'll take pics of some of my faves and post them up here in the next few days.

Cool Kitten, that's ALOTTA shoes! Post pics of your faves!


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 8, 2006)

Alisia - Did you get these shoes at Walmart by chance? They are a striking image of the new shoes I saw there the other week. They have them in black and brown!!


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Becka* if he sees me I will never live it down, he'll think its time for the looney bin



I know a number of people who already think that of me. In the process of trying to get a semi decent pic for FOTD most of the time I take a good 30 pics. I don't often have to erase since I have a large memory card.


----------



## islandgirl930 (Mar 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* Alisia - Did you get these shoes at Walmart by chance? They are a striking image of the new shoes I saw there the other week. They have them in black and brown!!
http://photobucket.com/albums/b247/F...B000BOB2DE.jpg

No, Sorry. I'm not a fan of Wal*Mart shoes myself. When I wore them as a kid (at the time that's all my mom would buy me, lol) they hurt my feet. I bought these at Target. Only $19.99!




Here's the link:

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html...sin=B000BOB2DE

BTW - Have wal*mart shoes improved as far as comfort? I noticed that they

had better looking ones the last time I was grocery shopping there.


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 8, 2006)

Well, many many many of the shoes you see in my collection are Walmart shoes, but I suppose it depends on your feet. Pics # 2, 4, 5, 6, 18, 19, 28, 30, 31 are Wally-world shoes. They have almost the exact same shoes - I really CANNOT see a difference at Walmart for $16.99. I wonder what their return policy is on shoes. It might also depend on the style of shoe, but I'm looking to get these at Walmart as soon as a few of my Ebay payments clear (from buyers). I'll let you know. They do have a new collection called Metro 7 and that is what the shoes I'm referring to are.


----------



## islandgirl930 (Mar 8, 2006)

I should check out their shoes then because I love to save $$$! Let me know how Metro 7 is! I noticed that the Metro 7 clothing is really nice. They had a silk cami that was just gorgeous and only $16.99.


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *islandgirl930* I should check out their shoes then because I love to save $$$! Let me know how Metro 7 is! I noticed that the Metro 7 clothing is really nice. They had a silk cami that was just gorgeous and only $16.99. OT: My friend got a few of the camis and she loves them. If it's primarily for going out, I don't mind sinking down to Walmart quality clothes, but I've learned that for everyday clothing - you gotta splurge....(classic, timeless pieces).


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 9, 2006)

Great thread, I love shoes.

Everyone has great collections, will try and post some of mine tomorrow


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* Melissa, you've got some cool shoes....those black boots third row down are gorgeous.!! Thanks hun!! If yr speaking of the tall ones, I actually had to have my 6 year old son stand in them for me so they would stay up!!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 9, 2006)

wow! everyone's collections look sooooooooo nice!!


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 9, 2006)

you girls have fab taste in shoes.

here are just a few of my fav's..


----------



## Maja (Mar 9, 2006)

I love your shoes! I can see why these are your faves! The fifth pair is so hot!


----------



## anne7 (Mar 9, 2006)

Ooh I LOVE the wedge peep toes! So cute!


----------



## lavender (Mar 9, 2006)

Looking at the pics of shoes makes me wanna go and buy some IMMEDIATELY!! Or...I wish I could enter all your houses and rob all the pretty shoes! LOL!


----------



## Maja (Mar 9, 2006)

Here are some of my favourites:


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* Thanks hun!! If yr speaking of the tall ones, I actually had to have my 6 year old son stand in them for me so they would stay up!!




LOL! OMG! Actually, those are beauties too but I was talking about the shorties above them!! But those thigh-high babies are sweet, too.My fantasy is to find a pair of white go-go type boots a la Nancy Sinatra in These Boots Are Made For Walking..I love White Boots


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* LOL! OMG! Actually, those are beauties too but I was talking about the shorties above them!! But those thigh-high babies are sweet, too.My fantasy is to find a pair of white go-go type boots a la Nancy Sinatra in These Boots Are Made For Walking..I love White Boots





Dang! I guess it depends on what screen resolution you've got because now I see what you mean. The ones above them are actually a bronzey color, but the color of the pic didn't take well!


----------



## lavender (Mar 10, 2006)

Here is my collection. I have a lot more than this, but these are the ones I wear most of the time.

This is for "casual" wear





This is for formal office wear, I don't really like the style but it was a gift from hubby.





Got these last fall. I like them.





These are my current favorite! Love them!!


----------



## monniej (Mar 10, 2006)

all of you ladies have beautiful collections. i'll work on getting mine posted.


----------



## mintesa (Mar 10, 2006)

here are my shoes, some nikes missing

but i wear my nikes 99% of the time...


----------



## gotchabear (Mar 10, 2006)

here are some of mine.. it's really hot and humid here so I usually wear sandals and flipflops, open-toed sandals


----------



## Maja (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice shoe collections girls!


----------



## mintesa (Mar 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *gotchabear* here are some of mine.. it's really hot and humid here so I usually wear sandals and flipflops, open-toed sandals



i bought my first sandals in iceland after i have been there for 3 years i think. lol, i always have cold feet here, its torture.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 11, 2006)

ok these are my favorites...:icon_love


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 11, 2006)

nice collections, girls!!! thanks for posting


----------



## nawtylaura (Mar 11, 2006)

ok im not gonna post all of my shoes as it would take too long but ill post a pic of one of my fav pairs!




i got these last year in silver love them ..from kurt geiger. when im dancing everyone asks me where did i get them from!


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 11, 2006)

here are some of the shoes I wear the most and a pair I'll be picking up on Wed. my favs. are the red strappy ones,they have rhinestone butterflies on them

Attachment 16616

Attachment 16617

Attachment 16618

Attachment 16619

Attachment 16620

Attachment 16621


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* here are some of the shoes I wear the most and a pair I'll be picking up on Wed. my favs. are the red strappy ones,they have rhinestone butterflies on themAttachment 16616

Attachment 16617

Attachment 16618

Attachment 16619

Attachment 16620

Attachment 16621

I love them ALL!


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lglala84* ok these are my favorites...:icon_love

Gorgeous, hun!


----------



## Charmosa (Mar 11, 2006)

Here's a couple of mine. Unfortunately I had to leave all my boots and some other shoes in Slovenia because I didnt have enough free space in my car.

I am happy I wont need any winter shoes anymore since the weather is great here all year long.



! The only winter shoes I'll miss are my boots with heels made of steel.


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Mar 13, 2006)

looking at all these shoes really gives me an urge to go shoe shopping immediately!!


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Charmosa* Here's a couple of mine. Unfortunately I had to leave all my boots and some other shoes in Slovenia because I didnt have enough free space in my car.
I am happy I wont need any winter shoes anymore since the weather is great here all year long.




! The only winter shoes I'll miss are my boots with heels made of steel.





Gorgeous shoes! I'm sorry you didn't have enough space to bring all of your babies with!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 25, 2006)

wow you ladies have some great collections going on! i would have to post mine tomrrow


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *plafleur10* Just got my wife these:
http://www.zappos.com/n/p/p/7149111.html

Very pretty! Did you get the blue, bronze or purple?


----------



## Charmosa (Apr 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* Gorgeous shoes! I'm sorry you didn't have enough space to bring all of your babies with!! Yeah, it really is a shame. But that's why I decided I needed some new summer shoes and went shopping this saturday.
I only wanted one pair but ended up with 3. Here they are:

I love high heels and even though these might look hard to walk in, they are actually very comfortable.


----------



## Maja (Apr 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Charmosa* Yeah, it really is a shame. But that's why I decided I needed some new summer shoes and went shopping this saturday.
I only wanted one pair but ended up with 3. Here they are:

I love high heels and even though these might look hard to walk in, they are actually very comfortable.

OMG Sanja, those shoes are gorgeous! I just fell in love with the first pair! :icon_love Lucky girl you, all the sun and gorgeous shoes! I'm so jelaous!


----------



## Charmosa (Apr 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Maychi* OMG Sanja, those shoes are gorgeous! I just fell in love with the first pair! :icon_love Lucky girl you, all the sun and gorgeous shoes! I'm so jelaous! Well, when you finish with all your exams you should come on vacation. You deserver it.


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Charmosa* Yeah, it really is a shame. But that's why I decided I needed some new summer shoes and went shopping this saturday.
I only wanted one pair but ended up with 3. Here they are:

I love high heels and even though these might look hard to walk in, they are actually very comfortable.

Oh I love them!! Yay! Congrats!!


----------



## LVA (Apr 17, 2006)

very nice shoes girls and guys


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *plafleur10* Blue, she wore them for the first time yesterday night,they're awesome, sexy and original, with the buckle strap on top of the foot rather than at ankle...Right now, Guess is one of the best deals money can buy, very good quality and comfort for teh hieght, not cheap, but not yet too expensive either, I expct thsi brand to take off, they're just so good... Guess is a very good brand!


----------



## DollOfTheValley (Apr 24, 2006)

Aww I got to this post late, but heres mine..the pic is fuzzy i know










Now that I look at it, im the queen on black and brown shoes! I need more color!!


----------



## Satin (Apr 24, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 29, 2006)

I wil post mine soon


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice collections! I don't even wear 90% of the shoes I have, let alone 95%! I'm so BAD! LOL!


----------



## lovesboxers (Aug 29, 2006)

here are a few new ones ive gotten:


----------



## kanmi (Aug 29, 2006)

Mine are really dingy looking. I haven't gone shopping for clothes, or shoes in over a year.


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 1, 2006)

I have WAY too many shoes! LOL!!! I just don't get rid of any, you never know when you might want to wear those old shoes!!!!


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 1, 2006)

I think I forgot a couple too, I know I have a couple pair of sneakers hiding somewhere...


----------



## Maja (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh Guen, I LOVE your shoe collection!


----------



## Aneczka (Sep 2, 2006)

Yes, Sofia, your shoes were gorgeous! I want those too





And here comes my newest shoes I bought few weeks ago specially for my sister's wedding.


----------



## Anyah_Green (Sep 2, 2006)

Cutie shoes ladies! ;0) Neat to see what ya have! ;0)


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Maja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh Guen, I LOVE your shoe collection! Thanks!

Originally Posted by *Aneczka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And here comes my newest shoes I bought few weeks ago specially for my sister's wedding. Hot! I love 'em!


----------



## monniej (Sep 3, 2006)

wow quenevere! your collection is certainly fit for a shoe diva!

these are a few of my favs!


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow quenevere! your collection is certainly fit for a shoe diva!
these are a few of my favs!

Thanks! And, holy cow, I LOVE your shoes!!!!!!! Can I borrow them! LOL!


----------



## peekaboo (Sep 3, 2006)

Great shoes! The newest addition to my shoe family lol


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 4, 2006)

Nice collections!!

I'll have an update befor the end of the year. I'll be starting a new job soon, so I have an excuse to update my shoes and wardrobe.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow quenevere! your collection is certainly fit for a shoe diva!
these are a few of my favs!

Is the second pair by Baby Phat, they're so sexy!


----------



## monniej (Sep 5, 2006)

yes ma'am those are baby phat! good eye! i call them my jessica rabbit pumps!

lmao


----------

